# Ladies, what kind of side effects have you seen from anavar? Mental sides?



## squigader (Mar 11, 2014)

As the title says! What kinds of side effects have you noticed from var?

Also, have you noticed any attitude or emotional changes during a cycle? How about after, anything that persisted post cycle or permanent changes?
Please list dosages and length of cycle, I'm curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 12, 2014)

as high as 20mg a day for up to 20 weeks
experience with multiple cycles

no psychological sides...maybe a bit more aggression but it translated into more aggressive in bed and that's about it


----------



## squigader (Mar 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> as high as 20mg a day for up to 20 weeks
> experience with multiple cycles
> 
> no psychological sides...maybe a bit more aggression but it translated into more aggressive in bed and that's about it



That's really helpful... what kind of sides from 20mg/week?

No aggression towards your SO?


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 12, 2014)

my girl got virtually no sides at 20mg a day other than missed periods, but when she went to 30 mg ed she got bad acne


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

10-15 mg Var daily is usually pretty safe and has low sides except it will crush HDL very fast but if its 100% legit around 20-25 mg daily many gals have increased aggression, acne, clitoral enlargement, reduced or no menstruation, deepening of the voice, unwanted hair growth, etc.

I have personally seen the increased aggression towards children (more impatient and snapping) and deepening of the voice. Her HDL was crushed at 30 days and the deepening of the voice and aggression presented around week 6 if memory serves. Deepening of the voice lasted for maybe a year after discontinuation and all other sides ceased within weeks of stopping the steroid.

Ostarine is a great alternative if you want less sides.


----------



## G.Reaper (Mar 13, 2014)

You know, I started her on some Var for a few weeks and she missed her period. Took a pregnancy test....oops! Guess that makes #3 on the way for me. Needless to say she only took it for like 2 weeks and had to stop Monday after the test. Was not long enough to notice any sides but she said she felt good on it.


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Does the unwanted hair growth and clitorus enlargement go away when done?


----------



## steroidforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

For me anavar has no side effects . It s the cleanest anabolic


----------



## PLpb (Aug 10, 2014)

Good to know. I've heard 20mg is a good amount


----------



## eraser24 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think my wife is fine on 20


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 21, 2014)

Mine has started on 10mg daily.


----------

